# 1 Dwarf Gourami and 2 Female Bettas in a 10 Gal.



## collinboyce (May 18, 2017)

Hello, I have been researching recently how and if betta splendens and dwarf gouramis can be housed together. I have come to only dead ends so I'm here to ask you all whom I consider experts. I recently purchased a 10 gallon and it has cycled fully, I want to add 1 dwarf gourami and 2 female bettas (I know three is preferred but I don't really want to purchase that many bettas at once.) I have been to this local store where the bettas there are together and very passive. I haven't had much experience with Dwarf Gouramis which is why I'm asking. The Dwarfs are kept with other fish in the store and seem to be very peaceful. I plan on adding them at once therefore no territory can be taken. I have plenty of hiding spots and plants (java moss, decor, artifical and real plants, caves, shells, etc). So what do you guys think? Thanks in advance for all the help! I welcome all and any advice.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm not an expert.. But I have read on here several times.. That if you want females together in a tank, then it should be at least 5 females... 2 will only chase each other always.. And a group would give everyone a bit of exercise, in my opinion ..but I'm sure people with more experience will tell you the exact reasons why.. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

If you're going to keep female bettas together, you need 5+. 5+ is preferred, not 3. *If you have 2 females together, they will kill each other.* *If you have 3 together, 2 will gang up together and attack the 3rd.* *4 is okay, but 5+ is best to help even out aggression.*

No less than a 10 gallon. Tank needs to be so heavily planted you cannot see the back of the aquarium glass. 

It doesn't really matter if the girls you see in the store are friendly and passive. They can turn at any time and kill each other. You cannot put 2 together. Or 3. You need 5+ girls.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

Just to add: It is best to add all of the females at once. Also, it his not considered a good idea to have Betta with another labyrinth fish. They will vie for the same territory.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I will also add that Dwarf Gourami may be peaceful fish but they can show aggression towards another labyrinth fish as well. 

I also will +1 on the 5+ females in a group. Very heavily planted as well. Would recommend a bigger tank for a sorority as well but 10g is minimum.


----------

